# Reroofing old camper



## littleblue (Jul 21, 2016)

Just bought a 1965 camper that has leaks in the roof. I was planning on ripping the old roof covering off and replacing it completely. 
I found some black EPDM roofing for about 9 dollars a foot which is 10 foot wide. It seems like a good price but its black. Can that stuff be painted to keep the heat absorption down? Or would you recommend another type of roof covering at this point. 

Thanks :vs_smile:


----------



## RVRoofCoatings (Feb 25, 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]RV Liquid Roof by EPDMCaotings[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] is specifically formulated to repair your RV Roof, it offers the highest performance at Lowest Price with 5-Year Warranty. RV Liquid Roof is able to be installed in one easy coat. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]It works like a shield between water and roof.[/FONT]


----------

